# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Canal industrial de Berga

## perdiguera

Hoy he podido hacer una visita al punto de inicio del canal industrial de Berga.
En primer lugar un poco de historia del canal.
Canal derivado del Llobregat, por la margen  derecha del río, tras la incorporación del río de Saldes, construido con fines industriales.
Tiene 20 km de longitud y atraviesa los términos de Berga, de Cercs y Guardiola de Berguedà. Fue inaugurado en 1899; tiene tres saltos (se había previsto diecisiete) y un desnivel total de 190 m. Con una potencia de 3.807 CV, mueve tres fábricas (del término de Berga), que aprovechan los tres saltos: la Gironella y Asensio, de hilados de algodón, llamada la fábrica del Canal; la Compañía Manresana de Electricidad, que sirve de electricidad la ciudad; y la de Carburos Metálicos (que aprovecha más de 3.000 CV), en el salto de regreso de las aguas al Llobregat.
Este canal, que sirve 2,33 metros cúbicos por segundo, tiene una anchura de 3 metros y una profundidad de 1,5 metros. Los túneles de su trazado tienen una altura de 2,5 metros y hacen un total de 5.160 metros distribuidos en 27 túneles. Algunos de los más largos están en el término de Cercs, donde el de la Consolación llega a los 800 metros de longitud. También en Cercs se encuentran dos acueductos sobre los arroyos de Peguera y de las Garrigues de un interés arquitectónico remarcable.
Las fotos que colgaré a continuación son de la zona de toma.
Como se puede ver, la maquinaria parece ser la del primer día.

----------

F. Lázaro (11-abr-2016),JMTrigos (08-abr-2016),Jonasino (07-abr-2016),REEGE (18-abr-2016),willi (11-abr-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

Vamos con las imágenes

El azud que permite la toma.

La derivación con su escala

El  azud aguas abajo

El pequeño embalse que crea el azud

La compuerta de la toma

La unión del sío de Saldes con el Llobregat junto al túnel del Castillo de Guardiola. El edificio que se ve a la derecha es una central hidroeléctrica que estaba en funcionamiento.

La salida del canal

La escala del canal

La escala de peces.

La caída del azud

Sigue

----------

F. Lázaro (11-abr-2016),JMTrigos (08-abr-2016),Jonasino (07-abr-2016),REEGE (18-abr-2016),willi (11-abr-2016)

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza
Un medidor en el canal

El canal ya separado del río

El canal, la compuerta y las instalaciones.

Cinco de la maquinaria





El agua en la caída del azud.

Esto es todo lo que ha dado de sí la visita a este canal que hoy en día sigue funcionando.

----------

F. Lázaro (11-abr-2016),HUESITO (07-abr-2016),JMTrigos (08-abr-2016),Jonasino (07-abr-2016),REEGE (18-abr-2016),willi (11-abr-2016)

----------

